# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  pics of the sustanon 250 BELGIUM Old ones.

## gust5

from organon , netherlands

----------


## Sicilian30

Nice table cloth gust, also like the ole Skull and Crossbones on the vial..

----------


## dutch windmill

Sorry bro, a little late, but your stuff is from Belgium and its Fake!!

----------


## gust5

lets say , my stuff is very real , ik koop het via een apotheker 
dan is het wel echt hoor , en het komt van organon uit nederland , dus , ik ben er wel 10 kilo met bijgekomen op 8 weken , dus fake stuff zal het zeker niet zijn hoor ....

groetjes :Welcome: 

and in english ; i buy it from a real pharmacie store in belgium 
it comes from the netherlands , i gained 10 kilo's in 8 weeks , so i think this stuff is very real 

greets :  :Welcome:

----------


## dutch windmill

Sorry bro, when you say you got these from a pharmacy, you are not telling the truth !! Pharmacies in Belgium and the Netherlands dont sell counterfeit stuff. Maybe in Mexico or Greece but not in western european countries. I've got this from a german website and had my hands on a few boxes of your sustanon as well. It however does contain testosterone , but its dirty and underdosed. I'll show it to you with some pics.

----------


## dutch windmill

The date and expiry on the box is printed in the same process and not stamped. There are 5 different languages used on the box and the skull which means poison is never used on the european sustanons it was however used on the masteron which isnt produced anymore

Here are some samples of the tests and the amps shown

----------


## dutch windmill

Dates on the amps also printed not stamped!

----------


## dutch windmill

The blue line is the original, the black line the fake from belgium and the red on a fake Nile sus

----------


## dutch windmill

The fakes do contain testosterone , however in a lower dose, but are very dirty with a lot of additives, not sterile made and can give the user a lot of unwanted side-effects!!

If you say you bought these at a Dutch or Belgium Pharmacy you are lying!!

----------


## gust5

first of all , i don't like it when you call me a lyer , i'm not lying at all , i buy my stuff in a pharmacie , if you don't believe me , so join me to it , the pharmacist ( or how do you call him ) is a friend , and i can buy things with him no one can ...... 
second , the boxes you printed , there is marked "for export"
my boxes is not marked , how comes that me and my son , we did together the same thing , we both gained at least 10 kilo's each ???? explain that please ???? i know my stuff is very real , 
i you think otherwise , ok so it will be ....

----------


## dutch windmill

I'm sorry if I offended you. That wasnt what I was after. What I'm trying to say is that there is a lot of counterfeit stuff going around these days. Your sustanon is not a organon product it is a counterfeit. As you can see in the testresults the do contain testosteron but they are slightly underdosed and dirty. With dirty I mean that there are a lot of additives in the product that dont belong tere. The masteron Skull on your sustanon is not used by organon! 
If your friend owns a pharmacy he probably got this sustanon through the backdoor. And okay if you say you bought it there I believe you, but I think its very strange for him to sell counterfeit stuff. 

PS. I didnt mean to offend to you  :Smilie:

----------


## dutch windmill

Well T_G this product does contain test, so the user will think its real. However the product is underdosed and dirty. He will experience some serious side-effects, like skinrashes, acne etc, for instance. Or when used in a hifh dose the sides can be much worse

D.W.

----------


## NORMA-MAN

> _Originally posted by dutch windmill_ 
> *Sorry bro, when you say you got these from a pharmacy, you are not telling the truth !! Pharmacies in Belgium and the Netherlands dont sell counterfeit stuff. Maybe in Mexico or Greece but not in western european countries. I've got this from a german website and had my hands on a few boxes of your sustanon as well. It however does contain testosterone, but its dirty and underdosed. I'll show it to you with some pics.*


I suppose you have never been to Greece if you really believe that pharmacies there may sell fake stuff.....and the comparison you make with mexico is really funny.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dutch windmill

> _Originally posted by NORMA-MAN_ 
> *
> 
> I suppose you have never been to Greece if you really believe that pharmacies there may sell fake stuff.....and the comparison you make with mexico is really funny....*


Sorry about that NORMA-Man  :Smilie: 

And you're right I have never been to Greece  :Smilie: 

D.W.

----------


## gust5

i ask organon for a original pic off their sustanon , and the boxes also , so i will see , and if it's not the same ?, i will go to my pharmacist and ask him to explain this , but i'm "very" sure 
on my sus , the pharmacies here are controlled very well , i'm wondering where he buy his medicines ??? my son and me we never had some bad experience with the sus , not at all .
we both gained 10 kilo's , and it damn hurt when we did shoot into the legg , in the schoulder it was much better ....

----------


## gust5

just the way i did think , ive been to three different pharmacists in belgium and asked them to show a box off sus , and guess ???
all 3 the same , and it's damn real stuff !!!

----------


## dutch windmill

Sorry bro, you were right after taking a better look at the amps, the amps you had had rings on the neck and the amps tested didn't have them. Appologies  :Smilie: 

D.W.

----------


## big N

hey dutch dont speak about the motherland like that since u nver been there,greece is like the number one country for quality gear,so dont put her down.i get all my stuff from there and never ran into fekes.

----------


## Molle_23

> _Originally posted by big N_ 
> *hey dutch dont speak about the motherland like that since u nver been there,greece is like the number one country for quality gear,so dont put her down.i get all my stuff from there and never ran into fekes.*


Hmmm, I must agree with Dutch bro, I have heard several friends recived fake shit from Greece pharmacys. They are all private, andd they chose what to sell themselves. I don't say all is that way, certainly NOT, most probobly don't sell fake at all, but some pharmacys try to do it to less tourists with less knowledge about how the real and fake should look like.

----------


## Molle_23

BTW, the organon on the pic from "gust5" is for SURE a counterfeit. They would never have a skull on it if it was made by Organon, this is made by a undergroundlab for sure! U can think what u want "gust5" but you got fucked if u think this is the real shit :P

----------


## dutch windmill

No Molle, in Belgium they use the skull and crossbones on their (dangerous) medicines, check the masteron pic and the synasteron (oxy) pics below.

----------


## dutch windmill

another...

----------


## vanjag

Hey dutch, do you have any more pics of Masteron , and is this one that you posted fake or real?

Thanks!

----------


## dutch windmill

The posted masteron is a fake. There are no real masterons around anymore. You can check for pics at bolex or other sites.

----------

